# Orange GT3 Time!



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Please have you got a full frontal? I hear you cry!*


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Henry,

Please say it isn't yours!  Orange REALLY isn't your colour daarrrling   

Claire


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*No*

 H


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*GT3*

I'd give the wifes left testicle for that car...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> * Orange *


ORANGE  , don't let Porsche hear you say that, it's Zanzibar


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Isn't Zanzibar an Island off of East Africa  Whats it got to do with Orange!!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Does it glow at night?
Nice car BTW.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Alan said:


> *Isn't Zanzibar an Island off of East Africa  Whats it got to do with Orange!! *


Zanzibar Red is the Porsche name for Orange  .

Cor blimey, keep up Al  .


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

> Zanzibar Red is the Porsche name for Orange


So now its Red  Whats going on  Bloody Ger***s

Best regards Alan


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Aarrggghhhhhh !!! My eyes, my eyes    

Gotta say I do you modern Porkers, the 993 GT2 is my fave, esp. the EVO race cars.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*This is Zanar Red....errr Orange.*










This beats talking about stupid Dynos any day.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: This is Zanar Red....errr Orange.*



Henry said:


> *This beats talking about stupid Dynos any day. *


Too true


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*For ColinM, Hermanns & Schmitz prepared 993 GT2*

In Blue


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

i think i no whos car that is,my gilfriends m8s dad owns and races his porker but cant remeber the name of his computer company 

i want a GT3:smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

i like both the orange GT3 and the blue GT2. now which do i like best? hmmmm....


----------



## nismobrown (Mar 6, 2002)

Its a shame they cant get them to look as good as they go.Thats my opinion but im possibly talking through my ****.


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Thansk for that pic, a nice Blue, sort of like a Champion Blue GTR.

I think this one is/was Dave Jones car that he took me round Knockhill in at a SIDC track day, very good plate for that car.









Now *THATS* a rear wing


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I love the way you _photoshop_ed the different colours onto them cars Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

JasonO,
I wish I was that clever to be able to use photo shop.

   

Just a passing question mate.......What does the O stand for?
Is it what some old jock bird screamed out when you lifted your kilt? 

Or does the O stand for Orange, Hmmmmm.......Boy band...... was you in "Take That"

Tell us,

Henry.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Gulp...*

Stunning blue 993 GT2...what can I say  

I know what I can say: I WANT THAT CAR !!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

BTw if that's coming from H&S: there was a GT2 on sale about 6-8 weeks ago for a very, very short time. I'm talking about days here. Could that be that blue GT2 ?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Henry said:


> *JasonO,
> Just a passing question mate.......What does the O stand for?
> 
> Tell us,
> ...


The 'O' stands for 'Son of', if I was Scandinavian my full name would be something like Jason Neillson, but it isn't, and I'm of historic Irish stock. 

BTW. They always scream but I'm not sure why


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Big Spoiler*


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

you want a big spoiler !!

http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/stevec/s15pics/bigspoiler.jpg























The yellow porker is a collegue at works car, now for sale but he used to race in the Porsche cup.

That was a cool day out.

/Steve


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ColinM id just like to say thankyou very much for posting that picture i absolutely adore 911 GT2s and thats the best picture ive seen/got 

Thanks


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

*Huge spoiler!!*

Woohoo! I can beat all of those now


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*hahaha !!*

Probably made by a particular Japanese manufacturer, well known for their controversial designs  

That thing is mounted so high it will break down @ > 100 km/h  

Can't even use it to put a cup of coffee on !


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

*Re: hahaha !!*



somberg said:


> *That thing is mounted so high it will break down @ > 100 km/h  *


Either that or take off 

lmao

Gaz.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*RSR*


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Parked in a side street.*











Henry


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Considering that car has plastic windows I doubt it has A1 security fitted. A side street is the last place I would leave it. 
Cool car though, I bet you near fell over when you saw it


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Unreal spoiler, it looks like a music keyboard from the back! 

I don`t think the UK Plod would approve.

Henry.


----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)

A proper 'Porker'


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Parked in a side street.*



Henry said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry, where did you find that car ? (nudge nudge wink wink) It was for sale a few months ago without engine.:smokin:


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Nudge, nudge, wink , wink ! Andre 

Henry


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*More...........!!!!!!!!!!*

Any more great Porsche pic`s please!

DRUM.


----------



## 2fast_4u (Nov 1, 2003)

wow....

well, @ least you won't have a hard time finding your car...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*i've posted it before*

But what the hell! They are such cool cars,might aswell have another look
PORKY BUTTON


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Stunning photos on that page


----------



## ExplDeleted (Oct 8, 2003)

Mmm - black Carrera GT... <drool>


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*Way out pics*

3 x Carrera GTs WOW!!!!!!

I still like Skylines BUT they are getting a bit old fashioned, a bit long in the tooth and due for an extreme facelift. The RB26 is not all that when compared with the Supra`s lump let alone the mighty Porsche machines........

Nissan, don`t wait for 2006 or 2007 to release the next GTR because it is needed now! or you will be so far behind.

DRUM. 

ps. Any more pictures of racing 911`s ?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Way out pics*



DRUM said:


> *3 x Carrera GTs WOW!!!!!!
> 
> I The RB26 is not all that when compared with the Supra`s lump *


I think that is a matter of opinion


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

> I think that is a matter of opinion


A yank motor for the Drag Strip, a Porsche for the Track and Skyline to go shopping in! 

Ivan, I love the GTR but it`s dated.....we need the new model and engine now NOT in 3 or 4 years time.

Supras are a much better package over the GTR, the main one being the engine and drive train is far superior and is available in auto too. It`s aerodynamic as well!

I perfer the Porsche anyway but I used the Supra as an example as Porsche are in a completly different league.

DRUM.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

DRUM said:


> *Ivan, I love the GTR but it`s dated.....we need the new model and engine now NOT in 3 or 4 years time.
> 
> Supras are a much better package over the GTR, the main one being the engine and drive train is far superior and is available in auto too. It`s aerodynamic as well!*


Drum,
I agree that we need a new GTR now, but this is getting tiresome. Stop baiting our users with all this Supra bollocks 

BTW, When did the Supra last see a developmental change of design, it's been practically the same package since about mid 1992, the Skyline has seen 3 developmental changes (R32/R33/R34) since then ?


----------



## DRUM (Nov 30, 2003)

*JasonO.*

Yeah, lets not go down the silly Supra route.........

I am glad you allow Porsche pictures on this Forum, you guys obviously have taste.

DRUM.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Drum...yes Supras are the cutting edge in modern motoring Go back to bed and keep dreaming of those Poopras getting overtaken by the might GTR left right and center :smokin:


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

DCD said:


> *Drum...yes Supras are the cutting edge in modern motoring Go back to bed and keep dreaming of those Poopras getting overtaken by the might GTR left right and center :smokin:  *


Only from a standing start, but some drag radials would soon even that up 

Both great engines, you're never going to get a 2JZ-GTE reving to 12k RPM, but the low down grunt gets me every time


----------

